# Excellent Read so far!!!



## dneid (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, All,
I found a copy of "The Most Dangerous Enemy; An Illustrated History of the Battle of Britain" on Amazon. Received in the mail yesterday and I am already at chapter 5. Excellent read!!! I am thoroughly enjoying it so far. Absolutely fascinating. Any others I need to add to the collection?
Dale


----------



## Airframes (Dec 7, 2012)

That certainly is a good book, very informative, and cuts out all the myths and b*ll*cks often spouted about the BoB. Another 'must' for BoB info is 'The Hardest Day', by Dr. Alfred Price, covering all the events, and outcome, of 18th August 1940.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree, it's an excellent book!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is a link about the book Airframes mentioned...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/non-fiction/hardest-day-alfred-price-30723.html

and at the beginning of this thread are some good books about the BoB...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/day-battle-britain-25360.html


----------

